# Downtown Milford Today



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

While out walking saw this guy swimming up-stream. Interesting where things can turn up.


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 26, 2011)

So that's where all the Steelhead ended up! LOL Happy Holidays!


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow! Nice.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Rainbow not steel


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Prime wild specimen at that!... notice the quality of the fins.... BEAUTIFUL!... (J.K.) I wonder if it is from the release at proud Lake, not sure it could find sustainable Temp. anywhere around there.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, left over from StockerFest.


----------



## suthe1np (Oct 13, 2013)

METTLEFISH said:


> Prime wild specimen at that!... notice the quality of the fins.... BEAUTIFUL!... (J.K.) I wonder if it is from the release at proud Lake, not sure it could find sustainable Temp. anywhere around there.


I would guess proud lake stocker. I have serious doubts that any successful breeding happens with the Temps in the upper river as they are


----------



## whitetailfreak8 (Nov 3, 2009)

suthe1np said:


> I would guess proud lake stocker. I have serious doubts that any successful breeding happens with the Temps in the upper river as they are



I have seen 2 wild bows in he upper river in my life and none have been close to proud as the flow and temps are to stagnant and warm


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Stocker for sure. Some of them make it through each year. This year that number will probably be higher than normal as the cold water held on a lot longer last summer.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

That's a rare finless bow, native only to the cement streams of their home waters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

It's amazing what those fish have to survive. They have seen most every bait and fly imaginable, and those that aren't caught legally are usually snagged or die of warm water temps.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

fishfray said:


> It's amazing what those fish have to survive. They have seen most every bait and fly imaginable, and those that aren't caught legally are usually snagged or die of warm water temps.


 I saw a couple prior to last Spring's planting all the way down by Dawson Road. That means they lived through the summer and even survived the large dam above Kent Lake to get there.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I caught a 14" bow tossing Rapalas at Spring Mill Pond Saturday. Another guy caught one too using the same tactic. I am bored out of my mind waiting on ice so I decided to give it a shot. I wasn't surprised to catch a trout there. I've caught them ice fishing that pond years back and I know they can find their way to the net.

Come on ice!!!!


----------

